# how to lock desktop so no files saved on desktop



## ranjan2001 (Mar 20, 2008)

I am a poor organizer & have a bad habit of doing too many things (I am trying to improve) all together.


What I do is that anything useful I just drag it from FF3 to the dektop/save images & webpages to desktop & within few days I cant find my own saved data.

I have decided its time to organize myself & I mean it seriously so I am looking a way to lock the desktop so no file or shortcut can be placed there.

I want clean desktop with just aqua toolbar showing my program shortcuts & few frequently needed folders. Once I lock it it should not let me save anything on the desktop. 

Few cybercafe have this method implemented so its indeed possible but do we need regedit or any software for doing this.

Hope you can help me in this.


----------



## slugger (Mar 20, 2008)

do you want to totally prevent saving to the desktop or you wont mind if the saved files are redirected to some non-visible folder

if it is the latter then you could enable folder redirection through group policy editor

though it is ment to redirect files to a folder on a remote computer
i guess if you enter the name of your own local computer then it would be redirected internally


----------



## vista__n00b (Mar 20, 2008)

1) Start --> Run --> gpedit.msc

2) user configuration --> administrative templates --> Desktop --> Hide and disable all items on the desktop --> enabled


----------



## slugger (Mar 20, 2008)

if ur c: drive an NTFS partition, then you can just deny the right to modify the desktop folder. so all that is there can only be modified by a user with admin previalges

but of course u got 2 cre8 a user with diminished previlages fo this to work

*img386.imageshack.us/img386/7609/blog20032008230342da6.gif



vista__n00b said:


> 1) Start --> Run --> gpedit.msc
> 
> 2) user configuration --> administrative templates --> Desktop --> Hide and disable all items on the desktop --> enabled



AFAIK enabling this will noly hide the icons from the desktop
will not prevent you from transferring files to the desktop


----------



## techtronic (Mar 20, 2008)

*Check this out -

Local Computer Policy -> User configuration -> Administrative Templates -> Desktop -> Active Desktop.

Enable or disable whatever settings you want to as you please. 
*


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 20, 2008)

slugger said:


> do you want to totally prevent saving to the desktop or you wont mind if the saved files are redirected to some non-visible folder



If I can do the redirection (I didn't know that) that solves my purpose. Tell me how to & where to do the setting for the redirection.

Thanks



techtronic said:


> *Check this out -
> 
> Local Computer Policy -> User configuration -> Administrative Templates -> Desktop -> Active Desktop.
> 
> ...



When I open active desktop as per ur suggestion, I see "prohibit adding items" thats what I was looking for but now I have got Slugger suggestion to redirect to another internal folder, I would like to do that so even I drag any shortcut to desktop it will be saved in another folder which I can have access via tool bar.

Vista sidebar has something called *magic folder* does it do the same thing?


----------



## slugger (Mar 20, 2008)

*Using Folder Redirection*

the server is called _Test220_
----
changed the link


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks I think that should work I will try that & will let you know.


----------



## slugger (Mar 22, 2008)

did u try *Belvedere Automated File Manager*

shud offer you much more options in file redirection and much easier 2


----------

